# To paint or not to paint?



## The Can Kid (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a lot of embossed bottles that have very nice designs, but don't stand out. Does it lower the value to paint the embossing, and what paint can I use that will be easy to remove if I need to?


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2012)

Painting doesn't lower the value or harm the bottle, I use Elmers Paint Sticks from Michaels Craft stores, they come in different colors and thicknesses...


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2012)

We just discussed this here...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Painting-embossed-lettering%3F/m-553221/tm.htm


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 9, 2012)

So, these paint sticks... Do they come off easily? I noticed that there seem to be a lot of opinions about that as well.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 9, 2012)

> So, these paint sticks... Do they come off easily?


Some do, some don't. Anything will come off though.


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

You can clean the paint off with nail polish remover as easy as can be...


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 9, 2012)

OK, you guys have sold me. I once displayed all of my local (Niagara) bottles, and I couldn't even tell what they were without inspecting each one. I'm going off to Michaels to pick up some paint sticks later today!


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 9, 2012)

I found the paint markers at Wal-Mart, and started painting my bottles. I'm almost finished with them, I don't have many embossed bottles. Now I will be more open to buying them![]


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry I did'nt see this  to say something sooner but the latex paint pen come off easyer.Pretty much soap and water and srubbing pad .The acrylic's ya need the nail polish remover. 
  Bill


----------

